# Started De-Icing



## Fatboynotslim (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi,
today I managed to get some time on the Saturn EV. I removed the bonnet,radiator, the air box and the battery. Got stock on the battery box but at least I can see where I am going now. Won't be long untill I yank out that ugly big engine lump.
Oh I also found out I have a leak in the boot which I will need to sort out before I put in any batteries etc.


----------

